# Image Dynamics ?



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

I heard something yesterday from a what I am guessing is a pretty reliable source that Image Dynamics closed it's doors, just wondering if this is rumor or a reality.


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

If they are closed its very odd news, I just spoke with Eric about getting RA for some speakers This was last week and I sent in stuff on Thursday.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Its a complete crock. There is gonna be a HUGE ID hater and its prob who ur source is


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I would imagine Eric will chime in. ID is NOT closing its doors. There are some changes coming for the BETTER.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The only reliable source would be Eric...


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

will3 said:


> I heard something yesterday from a what I am guessing is a pretty reliable source that Image Dynamics closed it's doors, just wondering if this is rumor or a reality.


Totally untrue.

We are alive and well, somebody trying to stir things up for some reason.

Eric
Image Dynamics


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Straight from the source.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Makes me want to stab somebody in the heart with a trident!


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

so who was "your source"?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I would imagine Eric will chime in. ID is NOT closing its doors. There are some changes coming for the BETTER.


Can you give us any hints as to what's coming? 

Please?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

no not allowed. it's all hush hush


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

fish said:


> Can you give us any hints as to what's coming?
> 
> Please?


New equipment!?!? Wish I knew?!?!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Horsemanwill said:


> no not allowed. it's all hush hush


2011... 2012?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

??? hush hush dur


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

drama

let me guess you don't have a set of **** and balls and prefer tea time to beer and sports?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

uh no more it's not my place to say and it's hush hush so  

and ain't nothing wrong with some tea


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank god it isn't true, it was apparently a disgruntled former sales rep, that is full of it.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

This reminds me of the Zapco thread


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Makes me want to stab somebody in the heart with a trident!


i would like to see someone stabbed with a stick of gum... that would be something unreal for sure


----------



## bluemonstercali (Feb 8, 2009)

hey eric do you have a shop near pasadena that u recommend. i need some fine tuning done. thx


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i'd say just make the drive over to ID it'd be funner lol


----------



## bluemonstercali (Feb 8, 2009)

I would love to but I'm not fully Id so I thought they wouldn't want to . But u never know I could always pick up some Id comp for the fronts. Then I would be complete


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

See my post in this section.

Eric


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Kinda hard to find specs for the sub I just bought so I can build a box when all I can get to is a page that says you're leaving.
> 
> Home Page


Ok... Now that's creepy... I really need to know. Atsaubrey said that the change was for the better...  

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hope it's just a server problem... The ID forum doesn't work either... 

Hacker maybe?

Kelvin


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

Bye ID...can't say I was ever a fan of the company.


----------

